# Jason is heading to surgery



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jason is heading to surgery now, it'll be about 6 hours and they'll update us while he's in surgery too. 
Thank you SM family for being here.:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for Jason, his medical team and all of you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joining w/Denise in prayer for each of you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jason is out and they had to do a double,but he's stable and will be placed in isolation and twilighted for 24 hours so he doesn't pull on his vent..He has a pic line.
They will get him sitting up tomorrow, standing maybe even walk a few steps.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been praying for Jason, so glad to hear a update, I will continue my prayers until he's home. Thank you Lord


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's back in his room and off the vent for now... stable but not out of the woods.. His kidneys are holding up so far but the left one isn't functioning,the right is about 30 %. Once he's healed up enough ,he will need a kidney transplant,in the mean time he will be on dialysis until they find a donor. They could smell the stuff from vape and nicotine as soon as they cut him open..
I remember that so well , in med surge,you could smell it when someone was a smoker,as soon as you opened them up..
Smoking for 23 years and vaping for 10 years..

It hurts to see your kids do something so destructive and know it will hurt them..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Jason Michelle, and I will continue to pray for him as well as you and Al.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry Michelle, I can not imagine how hard it is. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Continuing to think of you Michelle, Al & Jason. Life is precious and he is so young---my girls ages. I am thankful neither of them have ever smoked knowing how deadly it can be. I think it is the worst of addictions & hardest to break. Both of my parents smoked. My mom quit a thousand times. I endured a lot of 2nd hand smoke growing up.
Let's all hope that he will get home soon, and get a new kidney! Stay strong!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> He's back in his room and off the vent for now... stable but not out of the woods.. His kidneys are holding up so far but the left one isn't functioning,the right is about 30 %. Once he's healed up enough ,he will need a kidney transplant,in the mean time he will be on dialysis until they find a donor. They could smell the stuff from vape and nicotine as soon as they cut him open..
> I remember that so well , in med surge,you could smell it when someone was a smoker,as soon as you opened them up..
> Smoking for 23 years and vaping for 10 years..
> 
> It hurts to see your kids do something so destructive and know it will hurt them..


Was checking back and glad he got through the surgery. Unbelievable with his kidneys now. Heart surgery and a kidney transplant...and he's so young. Freaked me out hearing about smelling the vape. That and smoking are so horrible. After reading what you said about it I was walking down the street a little while ago and saw a guy sucking on that **** vape like crazy. Surrounded by smoke. They don't realize they're killing themselves. :angry: Hoping Jason heals and recovers well. Ugh dialysis.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle I am so sorry about Jason. What a lot to go through and dialysis too. My friends brother had a kidney transplant (and pancreas) 20 + years ago and still going strong.
I didn't see your original post about this so I will look for it now. take care.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Continuing to think of you Michelle, Al & Jason. Life is precious and he is so young---my girls ages. I am thankful neither of them have ever smoked knowing how deadly it can be. I think it is the worst of addictions & hardest to break. Both of my parents smoked. My mom quit a thousand times. I endured a lot of 2nd hand smoke growing up.
> Let's all hope that he will get home soon, and get a new kidney! Stay strong!



Yes, I agree with Sandi, praying his body heals so he can start the process for a new kidney.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad he made it through surgery. And hopefully will find a kidney donor soon. How very sad for someone so young. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just reading your posts now. Glad to hear Jason came through the surgery but sorry to hear he will need a transplant. I'm so dumb I don't even know what vaping is. :blush:
My mother has been a heavy smoker since she was thirteen, she turns 81 in May and her lungs are terrible. When I visit her I have to shower as soon as I get home because I can't stand the smell of myself and that's even with her airing the house out before we come and she doesn't smoke when we are there either. I am so glad that I NEVER smoked, neither has my hubby or any of my kids!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately we have a generation that has not learned from past ones. I continue to see young adults in their 20s smoking. Even in a state that has one of the highest taxes on cigarettes, people continue to buy and use. 

Hope he does well.


----------



## Get Rio Happy (Mar 15, 2018)

Thinking of you and Jason


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in., hoping for a update


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's stable and hurting and now he has to start walking..not a happy camper right now..he's dying for a cigarette and he wanted his vape snuck in...
Docs told him he has to start walking so he can heal , no vape ,no cigarettes..
Hospital offered rehab for him to quit and he says no..


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad he made it thru, Michelle. Hopping and praying he continues to heal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He has a long road ahead of him, this might be a changing time in his life. I hope the doctor helps him with the smoking and vape, just telling someone to change their lives can be hard especially smoking, it's to bad he has refused rehab, so sad.
Hopefully as he lays in the hospital bed he realizes how blessed he is to be alive. 
I'm not judging some in my family are struggling with things also.
Jason is in my prayers


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's out of ICU and in step down unit now..
His kidney function is slowly getting better,which we told his mother it would but she insisted it wouldn't and had Jason all worked up.

Having been a nurse, and have kidney issues,I knew a lot of what she was saying didn't sound right.. but sometimes it's not worth the arguing..


We got got talk to his doctor today and he explained it... 
He was glad we understood it..

Jason's mother dropped out of highschool in 11th grade so sometimes she doesn't understand things.

So far ,he doesn't need dialysis or a kidney transplant... so that's a lot of undue stress taken off us.

We asked if he could update us from now on,they said they would.

Basically , he had a lot of plaque in his artery,some of it broke off traveled to the kidney and clogged renal arteries, restricting blood flow to the kidneys. Blood pressure went up and that cause more plaque to dislodge and he had chest pains and renal blockage..

Once they did the bypass, his blood flowed better, no plaque and kidneys began to function better once he passed the plaque and a small kidney stone.

He got busted for his wife sneaking his vape to him.. they told him ,next time all visitors will have to leave personal belongings,bags and coats at nurses station before entering...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is out of ICU. Addictions are difficult. Most of us have one or another, some are less harmful than others. Hopefully he will get the treatment he needs to be able to deal with it. It is tough when we see people we care about destroying themselves.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, well that's much better news. So glad he won't need a transplant. Boy what he went through would usually get through to someone that they were killing themselves and he was stopped just in time.  Such a horrible addiction, as they all are. Can't believe his wife tried to sneak the vape into him. She needs to get real about this. I actually didn't know he got married. Hope that somehow he comes around. Chantix, hypnosis, patch, whatever. There are lots of ways but he needs to understand that it's the smoking that put him where he is now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Wow, well that's much better news. So glad he won't need a transplant. Boy what he went through would usually get through to someone that they were killing themselves and he was stopped just in time.  Such a horrible addiction, as they all are. Can't believe his wife tried to sneak the vape into him. She needs to get real about this. I actually didn't know he got married. Hope that somehow he comes around. Chantix, hypnosis, patch, whatever. There are lots of ways but he needs to understand that it's the smoking that put him where he is now.


Jason's kidney numbers are normal and functioning now.. he may go home today.

He got married in November but he didn't tell us..
We haven't spoken much in the last four years after he pulled some things on us ,while I was going through the worst part of my cancer treatment.. He was caught cheating on his second wife and she kicked him out and all the drama from that. Needed money from us, as usual...

He got caught ,we wouldn't give him any money or place to stay and he threatened us..so we had to put a restraining order on him..

The third wife is the one he was cheating with..

This is his third wife..he cheats on them on the road.. 

It's a pretty sordid story... He's like his mother..that's why Al divorced her..

Jason lived with us from age 7-10, it was supposed to be a two week visit in the summer but she took off and didn't come back for almost three years. 
she met a guy in a bar,moved in with him and fought to get JAson back,she got him back by forcing Al to do a parenity test and Al turned out not to be the father..
Judge terminated AL's parental rights,right there,in court, no contest,nothing.
We didn't hear from Jason until he was 15, he pulled a knife on his mother and she called to ask if he could live with us.

Al and I actually adopted him,she signed off completely.

Jason didn't see her until he was 19,when he left our home, robbing us and stealing a car,he ended up in prison,then when he got out,he looked his bio mother up..
He's lived with her on and off. Jason was never kept in school much when he lived with his mother,so he's at about a 6th grade reading and comprehension level. She lived with a series of drunken bums..

When he was a kid,she'd make him sick for sympathy..Munchausen syndrom. HE was always in the hospital for some rare mystery disease..

We suspect all this kidney transplant hype was part of it..She was saying things that didn't make sense but so was his wife,so we assumed it was true until we talked with his doctor.. and found that either she and his wife didn't understand or blew it out of proportion.. 

We suspect the later,being that she claimed she needed Al's blood type for a tissue type,Al isn't the father and blood type didn't match...hers was a perfect match and so was Jason's son..so odd that two people were perfect matches and she's hitting us up for money for his transplant and a kidney? We didn't send any money..
Then all the sudden his kidneys are fine?

We really don't know..

His current wife dropped out of school at 14,pregnant and she has three kids and works at a truck stop, she has three kids and is 28.

It's upsetting because , we really thought it was much worse than it was.

Double bypass is serious but throwing kidney transplant into it..when we told her it wasn't unusual for high kidney test results on this type of health issue and surgery..

Even his wife's family is upset over all of it getting over blown.

I saw a post,she was begging for a bed frame for their mattress,which is on the floor..,since they all sleep on mattresses on the floor ..
They live in a shack next to her parents trailer.. It's really sad.. it's a mess,trash all over the place. I can't believe how people live,even crazier,they post pictures on FB of the trash and think nothing of it..

I'm concerned Jason is going home to that being he just had surgery..

Sorry about long post..It's been a long week and it's hard when I found out he was going through this, I was scared for him and was hesitant to post but we worried he could die.. We genuinely believed it and now we don't know and had people worried more than neccessary.

He did have the bypass, doctor confirmed that,but he said the kidneys were fine and he tried to explain that to them.

Now we don't know what to. We feel stupid and duped again..

We're thankful that Jason will recover from the bypass and he should be able to go back to work.. 

I feel like the next time he has a major health issue,I'm afraid to post it ,if it turns out not to be as bad as he lets on.

We didn't raise him like that,seems you can't undo the damage from her bad parenting of him.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am glad Jason is not as serious as first thought and recovering now! 

I am sorry Michelle for all the unneeded drama that came with what would of been stressful enough with the heart surgery. I hope things can calm back down for you and Al. I am at a loss for words over such a heartless act!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I am glad Jason is not as serious as first thought and recovering now!
> 
> I am sorry Michelle for all the unneeded drama that came with what would of been stressful enough with the heart surgery. I hope things can calm back down for you and Al. I am at a loss for words over such a heartless act!


Us too..once we heard he was in the hospital ,we let all the past crap he and his mother pulled go and were there for him..

It was many sleepless nights until we talked with his doctor..

They're bother pretty opportunistic in using people..


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

michellerobison said:


> Us too..once we heard he was in the hospital ,we let all the past crap he and his mother pulled go and were there for him..
> 
> It was many sleepless nights until we talked with his doctor..
> 
> They're bother pretty opportunistic in using people..


It always breaks my heart to hear things like this. It seems like most people either deal with or know someone that deals with people like this. You have to love people like that from afar, but at a time like this that becomes almost impossible. Thoughts and prayers your way, you and your family have had way too much deal with already.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm glad he's better.


----------

